# [EVDL] Wave solder machine



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark,

How is your wave soldering machine working? I've been asked to do 
another batch of my Battery Balancers, and wondered if you're ready to 
quote on wave soldering the boards?

There are two boards, both entirely thru-hole parts. The relay board is 
3" x 12", and the control board is 6" x 12". Mostly small parts 
(resistors, ICs) but there are also some big relays and screw terminals 
-- it can be tricky to get it set up right so both small and large parts 
solder well.

-- 
Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget the perfect offering
There is a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Hi Mark. How is your wave soldering machine working?...
> 
> Oops; that was supposed to go to Mark. Darn, I hate the Thunderbird mail
> ...


----------

